# On Line Turkey Shoot Rules-Updated



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 16, 2010)

Well it looks like we have more than enough interest to get this started. So here we go...

This On Line Shoot will start this coming Sunday March 21 and end on April 18, 2010 (4-weeks) 

Practice how and all you want during the week ..  Except on the day you choose to shoot for score!    

You must be !

* Field Points Only
* Enter only one (1) target each week for score. 
* Post picture showing arrows in target, date, score, signature 
* Targets submitted for score, shall be three arrows, shot cold, no warm up. 
* No changes and or additions to target allowed.  
* Yardage will not exceed 20-yds, distances and angles to change weekly 
* Scoring shall be by the "Honor System"
* Anyone...  ... caught "Cheating" will have to clean the Gerogia mud off the bottom of the boots of everyone  who went to state last weekend. 
* If we end up with a tie, We will have a shoot off. 

 * Chris Spikes targets will be half the size and twice as far  as the offical target and yardage 
 * Well....Jerry Clower .....said...You have to give everything a sporting chance?
 

Adult Target:
http://www.fullforceoutdoors.com/targets/turkeytarget.jpg

Note: Change size to 33%

Scoring:
Head shot, less beak area, Shot has to represent a "CLEAN" kill=10 points
Neck shot, white vertibrate area only =9 points 
Center of Target= 8 points
Second scoring ring=6 points 
All other hits= 2 points  
Break the line in the neck white vertibrate area and center of target, counts as the higher score 


Kids Target:
http://www.remington.com/~/media/Files/Targets/turkeytarget.ashx

Set Yardage of 10-yds 
Center=10 points
Second Ring=5 points 
All Others=1 points 

Have any comments, changes and or suggestion? Now is the time to speak up...

Prizes will be annouced as we gather them up? 

Any issues which come up that need clarification and or require a ruling will be handled by my wife! 
I wish ya the best of luck if you take that on!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 16, 2010)

How about we see some practice targets this week?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 17, 2010)

rick,

how about a score from three arrows combined, this would make for a wider range of scores and reduce the chance of a tie?


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 17, 2010)

Just my luck rain for today. After last weekend I need all the practice I can get.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 17, 2010)

I'll offer up one of my turkey hat/lapel pins for the contest.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 17, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> rick,
> 
> how about a score from three arrows combined, this would make for a wider range of scores and reduce the chance of a tie?



That's fine with me....I change the rules tonight!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 17, 2010)

Al33 said:


> I'll offer up one of my turkey hat/lapel pins for the contest.



Thank's Al


----------



## GAcarver (Mar 17, 2010)

I think I can do a hand carved hiking stick for a prize if anyone would be interested in one.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 17, 2010)

GAcarver said:


> I think I can do a hand carved hiking stick for a prize if anyone would be interested in one.



That would be great....Thanks Gacarver...

Also...I will donate a bow stringer for the contest!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 17, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> rick,
> 
> how about a score from three arrows combined, this would make for a wider range of scores and reduce the chance of a tie?



Got...tt...tt...er..   Duunnne...
This rrrght here izz gonna beez funn!


----------



## GAcarver (Mar 18, 2010)

What will the first yardage be?


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Mar 18, 2010)

bubbaforsure said:


> * Chris Spikes targets will be half the size and twice as far  as the offical target and yardage



Ouch!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 18, 2010)

ChrisSpikes said:


> Ouch!!!



Your chances are still good at winning


----------



## shawn dooley (Mar 18, 2010)

but here is a dum question   where do you get the targets


----------



## shawn dooley (Mar 18, 2010)

what about haveing a set day of the week to shoot for score  just asking


----------



## Badddwithabow (Mar 18, 2010)

lol i'm in but i have a suggestion. I say a trad turkey kill should trump all and they win the week....lol....


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 18, 2010)

Bubbaforsure said:


> * Chris Spikes targets will be half the size and twice as far  as the offical target and yardage



Chris...
This was said with the upmost respect and admiration of your shooting abilities....
You will shoot the same target and distances as everyone else..
Man.........You can cold flat shoot a bow!  
My hats off to ya...Keep after it....

Rick


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 18, 2010)

GAcarver said:


> What will the first yardage be?



I don't know?  
I have written down many diffrent yardages and angles to the target on small pieces of paper and I will have one of my boys draw it from a hat.  I will post it on a new thread late Saturday night.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 18, 2010)

shawn dooley said:


> but here is a dum question   where do you get the targets



Look at the #1 post on this thread. Double click on the link for the adult target. On this target to make it print correctly you need to change the size to 33%


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 18, 2010)

shawn dooley said:


> what about haveing a set day of the week to shoot for score  just asking



We could ......But what may work for some will not work for others due to church, family and work commitments.  It's better to let everyone shoot when it's best for them...


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 18, 2010)

Badddwithabow said:


> lol i'm in but i have a suggestion. I say a trad turkey kill should trump all and they win the week....lol....



Kill one....Then will talk about it? 
Good luck this weekend!


----------



## Elbow (Mar 18, 2010)

Okay, Bubba you answered my question Sat night you will post the yardage! 

Can't wait!
Good luck to everyone!
El


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 18, 2010)

Elbow said:


> Okay, Bubba you answered my question Sat night you will post the yardage!
> 
> Can't wait!
> Good luck to everyone!
> El



Yep....and you get three shots instead of one! 
You can thank Dave for that one!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 18, 2010)

rick,

 i'm going to see if i can come up with something to throw in for the prizes! i let you know what i come up with.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 19, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> rick,
> 
> i'm going to see if i can come up with something to throw in for the prizes! i let you know what i come up with.



Man....We are going to have some great prizes this go around....
Thanks Dave....


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 19, 2010)

Got out and practiced a little this evening. This was a 15 yrds. Too bad all of my groups didn't look this good. Why is it that you can shoot 3 this pretty and the others are all over?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 19, 2010)

good shooting robert!


----------



## Elbow (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice shooting 2Wheel!

Okay, so we submit our shots on Sundays correct? And still waiting for the yardage...
El


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 19, 2010)

el,

 i think you have all week to send in a target picture.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 19, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> good shooting robert!



Thanks, just wish every group looked like that....especially the first 3!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 20, 2010)

i picked up a call while i was out for one of the prizes. just let me know when we get a winner and i'll send it off to them.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks Dave....Will be drawing the yardage and get things ready for the kick off tomorrow!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 20, 2010)

are you drawing the yardage tonight?


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 20, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> are you drawing the yardage tonight?



Yep...Here in a little bit..
I will start new thread for the first week


----------



## CallMaker (Mar 21, 2010)

Rick,

I'll donate a scratchbox turkey call for a prize. Something like one of these.






Just let me know where to mail it when the game is over.

Ed


----------



## GAcarver (Mar 22, 2010)

Any word on the first yardage?  I'll get a picture of the hiking stick i'm donating posted tonight.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 22, 2010)

Started a new thread for week one check it out


----------



## dpoole (Mar 22, 2010)

120 possible points how close will CHRIS get ??


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 22, 2010)

I fell down my steps on my back deck in January and hurt my brachialis muscle one frosty morning. Taking my dog out. Well as long as I was shooting about everyday, I could get it done with a lot of warm up shots. I killed a few squirrels ,a pig and a rabbit. Well my County Little League wanted me to coach a team and I said ok knowing it would interfere with turkey season. My wife and 9 year old boy wanted me to coach. Well after a lay off of shooting 2 or 3 weeks,  I couldn't reach full draw last week after 8 attempts. It's my bow arm or my left arm that feels the pain. Hopefully I'll get it back to form before too long. If not I'll be bum out.  I might have to go and see the horse doctor and get some of that steroids cream. I bet Berry Bonds could help me.lol  Mike


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 22, 2010)

Mike...You take care and get healed up....


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Mar 22, 2010)

You best get well quick or you're gonna be overrun with hogs.  They're gonna take advantage of this opportunity to increase their numbers.


----------



## LanceColeman (Mar 22, 2010)

Where's ya "brachialis muscle " Or do I wanna know?


----------



## Al33 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hope you get well soon Mike!!!!


----------



## Elbow (Mar 22, 2010)

Take it easy Mr. Mike! 
El


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 22, 2010)

Lance, I had to look it up on a human muscle chart. I Google arm muscles. Mike


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 22, 2010)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Lance, I had to look it up on a human muscle chart. I Google arm muscles. Mike



Just did....OUCH!


----------



## GAcarver (Mar 23, 2010)

Have not got to shoot yet, raining yesterday. Will there be another thread to post our pictures of our targets?


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 23, 2010)

Yep...I have already started another thread to post targets to....

Check Turkey Shoot, Week #1, March 21/28 Thread...
If we can we need to make all of post and comments there so we close this one out...
Thanks
Rick


----------

